# Jierbé31 It's not possible....1000?????



## Paquita

No puede ser... Dès qu'on a le dos tourné, tu en profites pour dépasser les 1000... et depuis longtemps encore. Mais tu ne t'en tireras pas comme ça, subrepticement, en douce, en catimini, "on tiptoes", je crois... ça s'arrose, ça se félicite, ça se proclame...


Happy postibirthday​ 
Felizcumplemilposts​ 
Joyeuxpremiermille​


----------



## jierbe31

MERCI Paquita,venant de toi ça a fait tilt pile poil dans le mille du côté gauche ! 

Mais tu sais, je ne fais jamais rien "on tiptoes" et je suis le premier étonné d'avoir dépassé "los mil aportes" comme ils disent tras los Pirineos !

Commetu le sais, j'ai du mal à voir toutce qui se présente sous mes yeux dans un si vaste espace qu'un écran d'ordinateur et, en particulier, c'est tout récemment que j'ai remarqué la présence du compteur. 

Devine grâce à qui ? 
¡quélástima! 

Je t'envoie de gros poutous  ensoleillés mais froids !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut jierbe31,

Alors d'abord, je ne te félicite pas... pour le choix de ton pseudo !   
La façon de le prononcer me fait un peu penser à la sensation qu'on peut avoir en regardant ça trop longtemps !  See? 

Bon, ensuite, je te félicite vraiment pour tes premiers 1000 posts, toujours pertinents et exprimés d'un ton fort sympathique. Bref, on en redemande ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## jierbe31

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut jierbe31,
> 
> Alors d'abord, je ne te félicite pas... pour le choix de ton pseudo !
> La façon de le prononcer me fait un peu penser à la sensation qu'on peut avoir en regardant ça trop longtemps !  See?
> 
> Bon, ensuite, je te félicite vraiment pour tes premiers 1000 posts, toujours pertinents et exprimés d'un ton fort sympathique. Bref, on en redemande !
> 
> Bisettes.



Sympathiques et originales tes illustrations et un grand *merci* du fond du coeur.
Quant à mon pseudo, c'est bien trop tard que je me suis aperçu que quelque chose clochait.
Mon intention première était de rendre la transcription phonétique de mes trois initiales. A présent je me rends compte que c'est ce que j'aurais dû choisir, plus simple, plus court et tout et tout.
Puis-je en changer, m'dame ?

Gros poutous.(comme on dit chez moi dans le 11)


----------



## Suehil

JRB, Thanks for all your help in the past, and looking forward to much more in the future!
Keep 'em coming!
Congratulations,
Sue


----------



## Maître Capello

jierbe31 said:


> Quant à mon pseudo, c'est bien trop tard que je me suis aperçu que quelque chose clochait.
> Mon intention première était de rendre la transcription phonétique de mes trois initiales. A présent je me rends compte que c'est ce que j'aurais dû choisir, plus simple, plus court et tout et tout.
> Puis-je en changer, m'dame ?



Et le « 31 », c'est comme dans Ulysse31 ? ou c'est pour une autre raison ? (Si je suis trop curieux, 'faut l'dire ! )


----------



## jierbe31

Suehil said:


> JRB, Thanks for all your help in the past, and looking forward to much more in the future!
> Keep 'em coming!
> Congratulations,
> Sue



Thanks a lot, Sue. You're too kind to me.
I'll do my best to keep going!


----------



## jierbe31

Maître Capello said:


> Et le « 31 », c'est comme dans Ulysse31 ? ou c'est pour une autre raison ? (Si je suis trop curieux, 'faut l'dire ! )



Non, non, tu ne l'es pas...
La raison est banalement "minéralogique".


----------



## Calamitintin

31 : c'est le Gallium !!! L'élément de la France ! 
Ah c'est pas ça ?  Bah ça aurait pu. 
Bon en tout cas, féloches pour la milaine de posts, on te souhaite encore plein de petits milliers ! 
(Moi j'aime bien ton avatar ).


----------



## jierbe31

Calamitintin said:


> 31 : c'est le Gallium !!! L'élément de la France !
> Ah c'est pas ça ?  Bah ça aurait pu.
> Bon en tout cas, féloches pour la milaine de posts, on te souhaite encore plein de petits milliers !
> (Moi j'aime bien ton avatar ).



Dis donc, j'en apprends des choses avec toi...
A présent, me voilà réduit à l'état de numéro atomique ?!
Manquait plus que ça...grrr
Quant à l'avatar que j'ai choisi, il me rappelle feu mon Quid, Quidou pour les intimes, qui est sûrement au paradis des fox.
Grand merci pour ton message et ton humour.


----------



## Maître Capello

jierbe31 said:


> La raison est banalement "minéralogique".





Calamitintin said:


> 31 : c'est le Gallium !!! L'élément de la France !


Ben oui, le gallium est un métal, donc un minéral. Normal que la raison soit minéralogique !   Gallium, gallium… Ce ne serait pas plutôt l'élément du pays de Galles, ça ?  (Ils sont fous ces bretons !)

Alors un tout grand bravo J avec de l'herbe, je veux dire J herbeux, enfin… J herbé, pour tes 10³ messages. Bon, pour ce soir, moi je pose les plaques… minéralogiques évidemment !


----------



## jierbe31

Maître Capello said:


> Ben oui, le gallium est un métal, donc un minéral. Normal que la raison soit minéralogique !   Gallium, gallium… Ce ne serait pas plutôt l'élément du pays de Galles, ça ?  (Ils sont fous ces bretons !)
> 
> Alors un tout grand bravo J avec de l'herbe, je veux dire J herbeux, enfin… J herbé, pour tes 10³ messages. Bon, pour ce soir, moi je pose les plaques… minéralogiques évidemment !



Non content d'être suisse, serais-tu imsomniaque en plus ?
Mais non, je ne fume pas...sauf quand j'enrage.
Et MERCI pour tes encouragements.


----------



## Maître Capello

jierbe31 said:


> Non content d'être suisse, serais-tu imsomniaque en plus ?


C'est vrai que ça empêche de dormir d'être Suisse…  En fait, je suis insomniaque entre tous mes sommes, de même que je jeûne entre tous mes repas !


----------

